# Bottomless Wine Bottles



## Runningwolf (Jul 13, 2013)

I discovered the fastest way ever to cut the bottoms off wine bottles. Get a $50 tile saw at Harbor Freight or Home Depot. I was able to cut the bottoms off in about 45 seconds. The first one I scored the bottle and kept turning it rolling it over and over. After that one I just cut right through them and slowly turned as I went. For those of you doing crafts or making lanterns out of them this is the only way to go!


----------



## Julie (Jul 13, 2013)

Good idea, also, make a chime:


----------



## GreginND (Jul 13, 2013)

Now there's a neat idea.


----------



## Deezil (Jul 13, 2013)

Julie, is that a coffee filter?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 13, 2013)

its a sea shell. deezil..you got to get out more...lol


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 13, 2013)

Great idea !! Gives me a good excuse to empty a bottle tonight !


----------



## Julie (Jul 13, 2013)

Deezil, sorry but I have o agree with James,


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey Julie jamesngalveston has just the thing for your wine making area. Check out "what are you doing today" thread.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 13, 2013)

lol, running wolf


----------

